# Auf Abo-Betrug genauso reagieren wie auf Computerbetrug?



## Uwe1 (22 Juli 2003)

Begonnen hat die Geschichte mit täglichem unaufgefordertem Einwurf der "Berliner Zeitung" in unserem Briefkasten. Erst später (01.07.03) folgendes Schreiben im Briefkasten:



> Frau
> Martina xxxxxxxx
> Xxxxx Nr.xx
> 068xx Xxxxxxxxx
> ...


Interessanterweise gilt dieser Vorzugspreis nur für Besteller aus Berlin/Brandenburg. Unser Wohnort befindet sich jedoch in S.-Anhalt (siehe PLZ). Dieses Probe-Abo kann also nur aus Berlin oder Brandenburg bestellt worden sein, siehe:
h**p://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitung/leserservice/.html/probe.html


> Erleben Sie modernen Qualitätsjournalismus. Testen Sie Berlins größte Abonnement-Zeitung vier Wochen lang zum Vorteilspreis von nur:
> *9,45 Euro* statt 16,80 Euro
> 10,45 Euro statt 19,80 Euro (außerhalb Berlin und Brandenburg)



Tatsächlich flatterten bereits vorher täglich die Zeitungen in unserem Briefkasten. Erste Gegenmaßnahmen waren ein Verbotszettel am Briefkasten sowie eine fernmündliche Beschwerde bei der BZ, worauf wir den Hinweis erhielten, dass die Bestellung angeblich aus "Berlin-Lichtenberg" getätigt wurde. Außerdem erfolgte eine (formlose) schriftliche Beschwerde.

*Trotz Einstellung des Einwurfs und der Beschwerden erhielten wir am 18.07.03* eine auf den *08.07.03 rückdatierte Rechnung über 9,45 Euro.* Ohne Poststempel (Deutsche Post, Entgelt bezahlt...).

Natürlich bezahlen wir die Rechnung nicht. Ich finde diesbezüglich einige Analogien zu den in diesem Forum angesprochenen Verfahrensweisen von gewissen Anbietern von Mehrwertnummern.

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die korrekte weitere Vorgehensweise meinerseits.
Kennt jemand einen ähnlich gelagerten Fall? Sollte man analog zu den hier vielfach beschriebenen Fällen zunächst nur einen korrekt formulierten Widerspruch einlegen und alles weitere abwarten?


----------



## Heiko (22 Juli 2003)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann ist das mit den unbestellten Dingen so, dass man die zwar aufheben, aber nicht bezahlen muß.
Zunächst mal wird der Rechnungssteller belegen müssen, dass ein Anspruch besteht. Wenn Ihr das nicht bestellt habt, dann wird das eher unmöglich sein.
Insofern solltet Ihr Euch also zurücklehnen können. Im Zweifelsfall mal Rücksprache mit einem Anwalt halten...


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Juli 2003)

Unverlangt zugesandte Ware muss nicht bezahlt werden.
Alleridngs musst Du diese Ware aufbewahren, so dass sie sich der "Zusteller" abholen kann, um sie seinem Warenkreislauf wieder zuzuführen. 
Das kannst Du der BZ auch so mitteilen, wenn Du die Rechnung rügst. Sinngemäß:"Die von Ihnen unverlangt zugesandte Ware halte ich zur Abholung bereit."
Aufbewahrungsfrist = 2 Jahre.


----------



## technofreak (22 Juli 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Unverlangt zugesandte Ware muss nicht bezahlt werden.
> Alleridngs musst Du diese Ware aufbewahren, so dass sie sich der "Zusteller" abholen kann, um sie seinem Warenkreislauf wieder zuzuführen.
> Das kannst Du der BZ auch so mitteilen, wenn Du die Rechnung rügst. Sinngemäß:"Die von Ihnen unverlangt zugesandte Ware halte ich zur Abholung bereit."
> Aufbewahrungsfrist = 2 Jahre.



Allerdings gilt nur die Sorgfaltspflicht, die normal zuzumuten ist, also auch dem eigenen Eigentum gegenüber,
daß heißt im Klartext, wenn et fott is et fott  

ich han misch da schon mal früher schlau gemaht


----------



## Heiko (22 Juli 2003)

Grade bei Tageszeitung erscheinen mir zwei Jahre als Aufbewahrungsfrist zu lange.
"Es gibt nichts älteres als die Nachrichten von gestern." wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## Raimund (22 Juli 2003)

*Abo-Betrug*

:evil: 
Einfache Antwort auf die W*........*:

1. Hinweis, dass die Bestellung nicht erfolgt ist. Bestellformular mit Unterschrift anfordern.

2. Fristsetzung, bis zu dem der unverlangt zugesandte Artikel nach Voranmeldung abgeholt (!) werden kann. Damit vermeidet man die Ausrede der B*......*, die Rücksendung sei nicht angekommen. Alternativ ist es auch möglich, die Versandkosten incl. Fahrtkosten, Unkostenpauschale etc. gegen Vorkasse zu fordern: Z. B. 10,--  €  Porto und sonstige Auslagen, 25,-- € für Zeitaufwand, hier kann man recht kreativ sein.

3. Friststetzung, daß man das Risiko des Verlustes, Unterganges etc. nicht mehr übernimmt. Es ist nicht zumutbar, eine Ware geringen Wertes zwei Jahre lang aufzubewahren.

Ich habe mal von einem einschlägig bekannten Münzversender eine 10,-- DM - Münze unverlangt zugesandt bekommen, diverse Mahnschreiben abgewartet und bin dann verfahren wie oben. Insbesondere die Rücksendung habe ich abgelehnt. Ich habe damals vorgeschlagen, daß die Ware nur am Sonntag von 10:00 - 12:00 Uhr persönlich abgeholt werden muss. Ein wütendes Telefonat des Bay. ****kontors war die Folge, die Münze habe ich heute noch.

Viel Spaß mit diesen R*........*
Raimund


*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein paar Wörter eliminiert]*


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2003)

*Ganz einfach: BGB lesen*

Ich zitiere einfach mal das BGB:

BGB § 241a Unbestellte Leistungen *) 

(1) Durch die Lieferung unbestellter Sachen oder durch die Erbringung unbestellter sonstiger Leistungen durch einen Unternehmer an einen Verbraucher wird ein Anspruch gegen diesen nicht begründet. 
(2) Gesetzliche Ansprüche sind nicht ausgeschlossen, wenn die Leistung nicht für den Empfänger bestimmt war oder in der irrigen Vorstellung einer Bestellung erfolgte und der Empfänger dies erkannt hat oder bei Anwendung der im Verkehr erforderlichen Sorgfalt hätte erkennen können. 
(3) Eine unbestellte Leistung liegt nicht vor, wenn dem Verbraucher statt der bestellten eine nach Qualität und Preis gleichwertige Leistung angeboten und er darauf hingewiesen wird, dass er zur Annahme nicht verpflichtet ist und die Kosten der Rücksendung nicht zu tragen hat. 

Ich würde denen ein kurzes Fax schicken und sie darauf hinweisen, daß sie jemand vera*** hat und daß sie von mir nichts erwarten sollen außer daß ich das Altpapier einer geordneten Entsorgung zuführe. Innerhalb von 48 Stunden ab Absendung des Faxes können sie ihre Zeitungen von mir aus noch abholen, länger bin ich nicht bereit, Altpapier aufzubewahren. Wenn sie weiterhin liefern -> Schuld eigene.

Natürlich greift eigentlich Absatz 2 (so sie denn beweisen können, daß sie eine Bestellung angenommen haben), aber einen gesetzlichen Anspruch auf Rückgabe einer Tage alten Tageszeitung kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das wäre eindeutig Rechtsmißbrauch.

Gruß
Sp.


----------



## Uwe1 (23 Juli 2003)

*Abo-Betrug?*

thx @ all für das Feedback,  :thumb: 
wir haben daraufhin einen gepfefferten Widerspruch gegen die Forderung eingelegt. Ich lehne mich jetzt erst mal weit zurück und warte ab, wie es weitergeht.

ps:
Speziell bei Tageszeitungen ist das Thema "Aufbewahrungspflicht" recht putzig.
Habe mich aber sicherheitshalber trotzdem daran gehalten und tatsächlich gestern Nacht unsere 240-Liter Papiertonne durchgewühlt und die Exemplare gesichert. Und u.a. in meinem Schreiben eine Frist gesetzt, innerhalb der die von mir nicht bestellte Ware zurückzunehmen ist ... 

pps:
allerdings kann ich leider nicht beweisen, dass ich keine ideelle Wertentnahme, sprich Lesen der Zeitung, vollzogen habe...


----------



## Uwe1 (11 August 2003)

*Ende gut, alles gut. (?)*

Zum Abschluss der Geschichte das Antwortschreiben, erhalten am 05.08.:


> Sehr geehrte Frau xxxxxxxxx,
> ...Belieferung wurde inzwischen eingestellt... Bitte betrachten Sie die an Sie gesandte Rechnung als gegenstandslos. Für das entstandene Missverständnis möchten wir uns bei Ihnen entschuldigen. ...


Ich bewerte die Antwort als abstraktes Schuldanerkenntnis. Zumindest war man in der Serviceabteilung so "einsichtig", nach sofort erfolgtem Widerspruch die Rechnung zu stornieren.

Fazit: aus meiner Sicht ist sofortige Gegenwehr bei unangeforderten Dienstleistungen unbedingt angebracht.
Ich sehe hier deutliche Parallelen zum Thema "Dialer und Mehrwertnummern", nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man dort mit dem ersten Widerspruch üblicherweise noch längst nicht sein Recht erhält...

mfg


----------

